# Any one familiar with landheim k9 in Indiana?



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.landheimk9.com/


----------



## pache11 (Dec 20, 2010)

They are a reputable organization. Aslan is from Landheim K9 and the owner was helpfull and still remembered him. The owner cares and remembers all of his dogs and has quality training and expertise.


----------

